# COD Modern Warfare - Battle Royale!



## Micha2k (Aug 4, 2020)

So any Battle Royale players on here? Been playing solo mostly these days given so many people online. 

Anyone else miss the helicopter??


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep.... rollin solo also.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Aug 22, 2020)

I play solo on Duo's lol


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Aug 22, 2020)

GummyGreenBoi add me
Soon as I’m done with this certification I’m back on!


----------



## Shadymercs (Sep 7, 2020)

Run duos with a buddy, could always use a 3rd. Add me shadymercs on everything


----------



## GrOwThMoNgeR (Sep 10, 2020)

Will try to add you guys if you put your Activision username. Always need more squad!


----------



## Shadymercs (Sep 10, 2020)

GrOwThMoNgeR said:


> Will try to add you guys if you put your Activision username. Always need more squad!


Mine is shadymercs


----------



## GrOwThMoNgeR (Sep 10, 2020)

Added shadymercs and gummygreenboi


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2020)

GrOwThMoNgeR said:


> Will try to add you guys if you put your Activision username. Always need more squad!


Stepped_1


----------

